# I'm on a Budget, Advice Requested...



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

So this is it, you're starting a new cooler committed solely to CC's, own absolutely none, and only have $800 to commit to one order, what would you purchase? I know price varies between vendors, but let's give it a shot, your help is appreciated :ss

PS, Just for fun let's assume you love PC's very much...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Joya de Nicaragua Machitos (50) $113
Habana Leon Robusto (25) $140
Cabaiguan Guapos JR (40) $270
Tatuaje VI Anjeles (25) $110
Olivia V Belicoso (24) $115

With the rest buy some singles.

I didn't just put PCs in here because .. well .. I like other cigars and I'm coming over.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Moving this to General Cigar Discussion.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

VoteKinky06 said:


> I'm a dumbass, I meant ISOMS, sorry guys:hn


:r No problem, I will move it back.

Oh yeah, Boli PC's


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :r No problem, I will move it back.
> 
> Oh yeah, Boli PC's


:r I was gonna try and save you the trouble, but thanks alot:tu


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> I didn't just put PCs in here because .. well .. I like other cigars and I'm coming over.


Well I like rum, so I'll see ya around 6?:ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

PC's *and* Rum!!!

Where are we meeting at?


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

I just got a box of boli RC's... if you are a PC fan though you cant go wrong with BOLI PC.. lmk if you need someone to do some taste testing:ss


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Given your budget and preferences, I would look at Monte #4, SCDH El Principe, 50 cab of Party Shorts and RA Small Club Coronas.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Siglo II's
Hoyo du Prince
Shorts
Monte #4
Diplo #4


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any brand petite corona. Should be able to get around 5 boxes with $800.00 and have a good selection.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just take some Monte'4 boxes :ss


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

PC tubos.


RyJ #2
Partagas Corona Senior
H Upmann Corona Major


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

RASCC
Boli PC
PLPC


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

For a goodc heap smoke check our Jose L Piedra Cremas. I know alot of guys who have these as everyday smokes. A years age does wonders for these.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

For $800, you ought to be able to get some stuff other than just PCs...

I'd get a box of Monte 4s, Partagas 898v, RASS, and a 50 cab of HDM Du Prince. That gets you a nice little sampler of different marcas and three different vitolas (still two boxes of PCs). Itshould also leave you with almost $100 left over to put toward a nice bottle of Scotch.:tu

Now, if you want just PCs, I'd get a cab each of Boli PCs, PLPCs, HDM Du Prince, a box of Monte 4s and if you can stretch just a bit a box of Cohiba Sig IIs. Since you don't own any yet, this will give you a nice smattering of some popular marcas and a nice starting point for your collection.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, for $800 you'll be able to stock up! I'm a fan of Boli PCs and MC4s. :tu


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

ucla695 said:


> Wow, for $800 you'll be able to stock up! I'm a fan of Boli PCs and MC4s. :tu


It's all thats left of the quarterly bonus after the girlfriend takes her cut :hn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I fired up a RyJ No3 Tubo last night and was pleasently suprised. Nice shorter smoke. Tubo makes carrying with you easy. Flavors are mild, but one of my favorite vitolas.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Machitos (50) $113
> Habana Leon Robusto (25) $140
> Cabaiguan Guapos JR (40) $270
> Tatuaje VI Anjeles (25) $110
> ...


Im confused, are ^^ those actually real habanos? why are they so cheap?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Im confused, are ^^ those actually real habanos? why are they so cheap? where cani get some (pm please)


Those are NC's. The poster said he thought the OP was talking about NC's.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> those are nc's. The poster said he thought the op was talking about nc's.


ah, i = newb!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Just start crossing them off from this list:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672

Eventually you will buy them all anyway.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

s15driftking said:


> Im confused, are ^^ those actually real habanos? why are they so cheap?


He originally asked for information on NCs ... so that is what I gave him.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> He originally asked for information on NCs ... so that is what I gave him.


yep that was my bad...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Im confused, are ^^ those actually real habanos? why are they so cheap?


CCs tend to be a good deal cheaper than NCs anyway.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on the monte 4's and the Siglo II's because they were on special.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the monte 4's and the Siglo II's because they were on special.


What a way to blast your cherry! Congrats on a nice purchase:tu


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

pistol said:


> What a way to blast your cherry! Congrats on a nice purchase:tu


Thanks:ss I will be ordering more, but I realized I don't have enough humi space to fit more, so I will have to wait till I get the beads from Shilala for the vino:chk


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> Wow, for $800 you'll be able to stock up! I'm a fan of Boli PCs and MC4s. :tu


 :tpd: My mouth is watering righht now. Those are two of my fav smokes. Cant go wrong with these. Your thread caught my attention because I wuold love to expand my horizon s with some new CCs. Thanks.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

My feeling is that you should get at least 1/5th Machine mades while they are still there to be gotten. Los Statos, La Flor del Cano, Por Larranaga, Romeo y Julieta. If you look around you will find some. Outside of that, look to some 5x5 packs of petit coronas, Monte 4, Bolivar Petit Coronas, maybe something smaller too, Monte 5, Bolivar Coronas Jr. A box of robustos or churchills to round it out. Two fairly cheap robustos are ERDM Choix Supreme and Ramon Allones Specially Selected. Taste the rainbow while you are starting out, don't put too many eggs in one basket, tastes change and develop.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I recommend:

Monte 4's
Juan Lopez seleccion 2
Party Shorts
and either Ramon Allones specially selected; Partagas Serie D4 or Monte #2
If you shop around and can find soem deals your 8 hundred bucks can go a long way.


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> PC tubos.
> 
> *RyJ #2*


My first CC and was also the one that got me hooked.



elderboy02 said:


> PLPC


My first purchase. 50 cab that didn't last long. Great smokes!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just ordered the Trini Reyes:ss:hn


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Just ordered the Trini Reyes:ss:hn


Good choice! :tu Now all you need are the Shorts to round things out.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

The shorts and Boli PCs will be ordered once I get some beads for my vino:ss:bl


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You won't be disappointed. :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

SLR PC
SCdlH El Principe
VR Famosos (not a PC but :dr)
Punch RS 12

Ahhh, who are we kidding? It's hard to pick a bad one! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> SLR PC
> SCdlH El Principe
> VR Famosos (not a PC but :dr)
> Punch RS 12
> ...


Are the SLR PC's really that good? The only ones I have tried are the "A"'s


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Link to Cuban Vendor edited out.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I DEFINITELY want to encourage you to get the Shorts in a cab if possible. They age so well that IMHO no humi should be without them. They are unbelievable after just three years and they keep getting better after that. When it comes to the bang for the buck, the short is in a class by itself.



VoteKinky06 said:


> The shorts and Boli PCs will be ordered once I get some beads for my vino:ss:bl


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Are the SLR PC's really that good? The only ones I have tried are the "A"'s


I've only had a handful, some of which came from a PC sampler, but I thought they were great. Personally, I liked them more than the Bolis, Dips, and Monte 4s that were part of the sampler (but the Monte 4's were really good too ). They had an earthy characteristic that I couldn't get enough of. Dustin points toward raisins...I could see it that way too. I saw them described as "Animal". I can't state where due to the rules, but I thought that was an interesting description.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I like the recent production Sig Is a lot better than the IIs. I find it hard to reach for Sig II, Shorts or PLPC when the Sig Is are calling.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a serious obsession with Sig I & II, but from time to time (when cash is low) I reach for a Monte 4 much better than Monte 1 and at a much better price.


----------

